# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  lets talk God!

## bruc.thoms@outlook.com

Hi, would you be intrested in God? let discuss it!  come round for tea/coffee any wednesday 6.30pm untel late!
     April house barrock, my names  Rita looking forward to meet you.

----------


## Kenn

Which god and do you have proof of it's existence?

----------


## crayola

It's the God that stays late at Rita's house on Wednesday evening. ::

----------


## doddle

Is this cosha  or just a wind up?

----------

